# Waar is be2-latin1 ?

## garo

Ik vind wel "be-latin1.map.gz" in "/usr/share/keymaps/i386/azerty" maar niet "be2-latin1.map.gz"... 

Ik kan dit bestand natuurlijk wel van internet kopieren, maar ik vraag mij af waarom het er niet standaard zit ?

----------

## water

Wat ik mij afvraag is waarom jullie Belgen van die rare toetsenborden gebruiken.   :Wink: 

----------

## garo

Wij zijn te dom om te kunnen werken met een toetsenbord waar de m niet naast de l staat ...   :Mad: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

Misschien een domme vraag maar wat is het verschil tussen be-latin1 en be2-latin1?

----------

## Matje

een stuk of 3 toetsen  :Smile: 

----------

## spufi

 *water wrote:*   

> Wat ik mij afvraag is waarom jullie Belgen van die rare toetsenborden gebruiken.  

 

dat vraag ik me ook al jaren af  :Sad: 

Enkele jaren geleden kocht ik me een Natural Keyboard ... ok ok, van Microsoft   :Embarassed:  , maar die dingen zijn echt wel goed voor je polsen, wat nodig was  :Wink: 

Anyway, nu bleek dat die enkel in OF qwerty of Frans Azerty te krijgen was.  Aangezien ik het vertikte om op iets waals te tikken, ging 'k dus maar voor qwerty.  Allemaal goed en wel, na pakweg 2 weken vloeken als je blind azerty hebt leren typen, wist 'k er al best m'n weg mee.

Tot er op m'n werk werd besloten laptops aan te kopen... sorry geen qwerty laptops, enkel azerty *grrrr* dus terug mogen omschakelen met dezelfde aanpassingsmisere vandien ...

wij stomme belgen ook  :Sad: 

----------

## Matje

Er werd mij ooit verteld dat de letters zo door elkaar staan omdat vroeger de mechanische typmachines dikwijls blokkeerden toen de letters nog in volgorde stonden. Men kon dan heel snel typen en dan sloegen die voetjes tegen elkaar. Ergens anders heb ik gelezen dat ze de letters van typewriter bovenaan gezet hebben zodat demonstranten makkelijk dat woord snel konden typen. Welk juist is weet ik niet, misschien wel allebei. Het verschil tussen azerty en qwerty heeft zijn oorsprong in de taal dacht ik. De fransen gebruiken de q en de m heel veel en daarom staan die in een bereikbaardere positie, onder de vingers. Maar van dat laatste ben ik niet zeker. Ben eigenlijk van niks wat ik hier geschreven heb zeker  :Wink:  Ik heb er in ieder geval geen moeite mee om over te schakelen tussen qwerty en azerty voor gewone handelingen. De meeste standaardsymbolen weet ik in qwerty ook vanbuiten staan. Tekstverwerking daarentegen zal niet zo goed lukken vrees ik  :Wink: 

----------

## spufi

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Er werd mij ooit verteld dat de letters zo door elkaar staan omdat vroeger de mechanische typmachines dikwijls blokkeerden toen de letters nog in volgorde stonden.

 

is ook inderdaad zo, maar 'k wou maar zeggen: net als bv de duitsers en fransen zit belgië met azerty moeilijk te doen ... het overgrote deel van de wereld zit op qwerty.

Er is nu wel die "nieuwe" (geen idee of het wel nieuw is) keyboard layout, waar de letters zo gezet zijn dat iedereen in gelijk welke taal gemiddeld even snel kan typen.  

Ken de naam wel niet,zou eigenlijk eens moeten zien of 'k nie één van m'n oude keyboards kan omvormen in dat ding.

En tja, ik ken qwerty en azerty keys ook wel van buiten, maar probeer dan maar eens deftig blind te tikken (en proggen, da's al helemaal kozen!  :Smile: 

----------

## Matje

 *spufi wrote:*   

> is ook inderdaad zo, maar 'k wou maar zeggen: net als bv de duitsers en fransen zit belgië met azerty moeilijk te doen ... het overgrote deel van de wereld zit op qwerty.

 

Wie zegt er dat wij moeilijk doen? Wie weet doet de rest van de wereld wel moeilijk?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En tja, ik ken qwerty en azerty keys ook wel van buiten, maar probeer dan maar eens deftig blind te tikken (en proggen, da's al helemaal kozen! 

 

Euh, de definitie van blind typen is toch zonder naar je toetsenbord te kijken? Wat is dan het probleem vraag ik mij af als je alle toetsen weet staan?  :Smile: 

----------

